# COULD have been spectacular. :(



## Corry (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Chase (May 4, 2005)

Oh wow, yet another display of great timing with the baseball shots you took. Damn the low light!!!


----------



## Meysha (May 5, 2005)

Oh noooo That really is bad luck! And on such a tough play as well... this would've been awesome.
My sister broke her leg sliding into home base last year. It was really really gross. I was standing on second base and watched her slide in and heard this big crack and then her foot was lying at the wrong angle. hmm not very nice. Now scenes like this always make me squirm.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (May 5, 2005)

nice pic...are the cubs and white sox playing??


----------



## Corry (May 5, 2005)

Cubs and Brewers.


----------

